# powder texture



## Briguy9686 (Jan 19, 2016)

i'm trying to accomplish a certain visual effect in my painting. 
I want it to look like this person is covered in powder, or some particulate matter. 
See screen shot attached. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas, whether it be a kind of brush or sponge, etc...
thanks, guys!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi! Welcome!

Hopefully someone has some ideas .


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

i do. with a toothbrush and maybe also a sieve. kind of like in this video :


----------

